# تعالو كدة نشوف اهمية البنات لما يكونوا مع الولاد فى المدرسة موضوع شائك ههههههة



## مارينا مارجرجس (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ماهي فوائد وجود البنات مع الشباب في صف واحد

 .
 *تقل نسبة الغياب بل تنعدم نهائيا:ab2:
 *كل واحد بيفتح أذنيه و عيونه مشان يشرح للبنات
 *كثرة الأدب والاحترام بين الشباب وكل واحد عامل فيها أخلاق
 *بيصحو من الساعة خمسة الفجر مشان ما يروحوا ع المدرسة أو ال:close_temجامعة و عيونهم منفخة
 *تشم كل انواع العطور
 *تقل نسبة النوم بالصف
 *بيكترو الشعراء والرومانسين بالصف:mus25:
 *المدرسين بينبسطو من الطلاب دائما حافظين الدرس وحالين الوظائف30:
 وتشوف الدرس كل سطر لون مختلف..
وهذا يدل انة يجب ان تكون المدارس كلها بنات واولاد علشان نرفع من مستوى طالب اوكى :ura1::ura1:
:11_6_204::11_6_204:


----------



## انريكي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

يا عيني يا عيني هههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع حلو اوي


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا ياانريكى وانا نصرية ههههههههههههههههههة نسيحية ها هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههة لا عثل اوى موضوع انريكى دة


----------



## kemo.stars (9 أكتوبر 2011)

البنات فى الكليات عايشين الدور اوى كل ما تكلم بنت تقولك مش هكلمك ولا هقف معاك غير لما تكون رسمى


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (9 أكتوبر 2011)

طبعا رسمى ياكيمو اى علاقة غير كدة حرام شرعا ونستند بنص الرسول الى بيقول ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههة مااجتماع رجلا وامراة وكان ثالثهما الشيطان ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههة


----------



## kemo.stars (10 أكتوبر 2011)

على فكره يا مارينا معظمنا عارفين انك مسلمه او مسلم بس سايبنك تبرطعى معانا فى المنتدى شويه


----------



## كرستينا كركر (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*على فكره يامارينا التوقيع بتاعك مش كويس ازاى انتى بتقولى ان ربنا بيكرهك ياريت تقولى ديانتك الحقيقيه لان مفيش واحده مسيحيه هتكتب كدا​​*


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (10 أكتوبر 2011)

انا مسيحية وعلى فكرة اعرف ناس صاحبى هنا فى الموقع وعارفين انى مسيحية يعنى عيب لما حد يقول عليا انى مش مسيحية وعمتا عايزين تصدقوا صدقوا والى مش عايز يصدق براحتة


----------



## kemo.stars (10 أكتوبر 2011)

خصيمك النبى متزعليش بس عاوز اسألك سؤال هو السيد المسيح زعلك فى ايه وايه سبب الكلام الهبل اللى كان فى التوقيع ده ..ال شكرا يا رب انك بتكرهنى ال ههههه ...بئا دا اسمو كلام ...طيب ايه رأيك فى الهمام محمد رسول الكلاب والغجر


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (10 أكتوبر 2011)

انا بكلم واحدة هنا فى الموثع وبحكلها على مشكلتى وطلبت ردها ولكن هى مشغولة شوية وهتجاوب عليا بعدين ولو سمحتى متطريقش عندك حاجة تقولها قولها 
على فكرة انا كنت بهزر لما قولت انى بستند بكلام الرسول عادى على فكرة انا بهزر وبعملكم على انكم اخواتى بس مكنتش متوقعة انكم بتفهموا الكلام كدة


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (10 أكتوبر 2011)

على اساس انك بتقولى رسول الكلاب والفجر علشان بقى انا مسلمة وهتعصب وهقولك كدة عيب وحرام ودينا معلمناش كدة تقوم ردد وتقولى اة معلشان انتى مسلمة 
على فكرة مش هقول راى فى لانة اساسا ميستحقش الاهمية الى احنا مديهنوا دى


----------



## kemo.stars (11 أكتوبر 2011)

اوكيشن ..انتى مسيحيه ..........والكعبه الطاهره مسيحيه خلاص انا اتأكد...بس برده مقلتليش ايه اللى مزعلك من السيد المسيح وايه الايه بظبط اللى كرهتك فى رب المجد ...وسيبك بقا من الاخت اللى مش فاضيه اللى بتكلميها دى ...وقوليلى انا فاضى


----------



## كرستينا كركر (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*سورى يامارينا بجد انا اسفه انا فعلا حسيت انك مسلمه من خلال توقيعك ​​*


----------

